# Best place for dried black beans in bulk locally??



## gatorglockman

I am looking for 20 or 25 lb bags of dried black beans to store in the traditional mylar/o2/5gal bucket. I find it is cheaper to buy them local and do my own storing vs online like emergencyessentials.com for stuff like this. Its hard to pay $65+ shipping when I believe I can do it for $20 less.

My local Sam's and Costco does not have black beans, just pintos (which I bought 2 bags of this weekend). I am digging around some of the stores I don't usually frequent. Anyone know of any grocery chains or good ideas to find? Any ideas?


----------



## weedygarden

*LDS Cannery*

You can go to your local LDS Cannery. This is their current price list and a 25# bag of black beans today is $16.80. http://www.providentliving.org/pfw/multimedia/files/pfw/pdf/123141_HSC_OrderFormUS_EngNov2011_pdf.pdf

Some LDS canneries let outsiders or non LDS in. I have heard that some do not. I would suggest that you call ahead to find out.

They sell the 25# bags and you can can them in #10 cans or in mylar. You would do that work and they will show you how. They will not do it for you and that is why they are so inexpensive.

This shows the list of all their U.S. locations with contact information. http://www.providentliving.org/location/display/1,12568,2026-1-4-39315,00.html

I see that there isn't one in Alabama and I have no idea where you are in relationship to the closest one.


----------



## Davarm

Those prices are better than the ones you can find locally here, most of the grocery stores sell both pinto and black beans in the "U Scoop Em" bins anywhere from $.90 to $1.25 per pound.

They sometimes get ticked off with me when I go and buy "BULK" from those bins.


----------



## lotsoflead

gatorglockman said:


> I am looking for 20 or 25 lb bags of dried black beans to store in the traditional mylar/o2/5gal bucket. I find it is cheaper to buy them local and do my own storing vs online like emergencyessentials.com for stuff like this. Its hard to pay $65+ shipping when I believe I can do it for $20 less.
> 
> My local Sam's and Costco does not have black beans, just pintos (which I bought 2 bags of this weekend). I am digging around some of the stores I don't usually frequent. Anyone know of any grocery chains or good ideas to find? Any ideas?


In this area all dry beans are sold in factory bags of one pound for about 1.25. A five gal pail holds 35 pounds and would cost about $42. to fill locally plus the pail and mylar bag, you'd have about 50 bucks a pail. But that would still be a little cheaper than Honeyville, Emergency Essentials ect.


----------



## weedygarden

*Ask the store manager about buying a bag*



Davarm said:


> Those prices are better than the ones you can find locally here, most of the grocery stores sell both pinto and black beans in the "U Scoop Em" bins anywhere from $.90 to $1.25 per pound.
> 
> They sometimes get ticked off with me when I go and buy "BULK" from those bins.


When it comes to some beans, particularly pinto beans, you can buy them in bulk at Costco, Sam's Club and maybe Wally's World (I rarely go there). When I say bulk, I mean larger bags, such as 5, 10, 20 or 25 pounds. Typically, Costco and Sam's do not have black beans, that I have seen anyway.

I wanted to buy larger quantities of lentils (quick cook), garbanzos and a couple other beans and grains. I asked my local store that has the bulk bins if I could purchase these by the bag. When they had them, they sold me 25 pounds of a few, with a 10% discount for buying the whole bag. I can order bags of what I want from them also.

But this is not my local Safeway or other big chain. This is a smaller chain that is more healthfood oriented with unbelievable deals weekly.

For a 25 pound bag, @ $1.00 a pound, that is $2.50 saved, but if you can do this a few times to get some varieties in your beans, rice, and other grains, you would save $$ and the pain of trying to bag up all those scoops of whatever.


----------



## gatorglockman

Thx guys. Yeah, I scored pintos....want some assortment and I actually love black beans.

I am going to try a few local Latin/Mexican mom and pop stores to see if I can find them there.


----------



## Davarm

weedygarden said:


> When it comes to some beans, particularly pinto beans, you can buy them in bulk at Costco, Sam's Club and maybe Wally's World (I rarely go there). When I say bulk, I mean larger bags, such as 5, 10, 20 or 25 pounds.
> 
> I wanted to buy larger quantities of lentils (quick cook), garbanzos and a couple other beans and grains. I asked my local store that has the bulk bins if I could purchase these by the bag. When they had them, they sold me 25 pounds of a few, with a 10% discount for buying the whole bag. I can order bags of what I want from them also.
> 
> But this is not my local Safeway or other big chain. This is a smaller chain that is more healthfood oriented with unbelievable deals weekly.
> 
> For a 25 pound bag, @ $1.00 a pound, that is $2.50, but if you can do this a few times to get some varieties in your beans, rice, and other grains, you would save $$ and the pain of trying to bag up all those scoops of whatever.


I have purchased the 20 pound bags of pinto beans from Wally's but they are usually the old and dark ones that take twice as long to cook. If they had large bags of fresh or new crop beans, I would bite pride and buy my bulk beans there regularly.


----------



## weedygarden

*Black Beans*

Davarm, I agree with you about black beans. They are by far my favorite. I like and eat pintos, garbanzos, lentils and more, but black beans are the best.

I have never seen them at Sam's Club or Costco, but they are at Wallyworld. A few years ago, on one of my rare trips there, I found one pound bags for $1.00 each.

They are a quick cook (as are lentils) and they are versatile.


----------



## vn6869

Has anyone ever seen lentils in larger than 1# bags?
Have been looking and can't seem to find any in local stores, nor split peas for that matter.


----------



## lilmissy0740

I buy some of our bean and lentils from a Co-Op. If you buy anything over 5# you get discounts on your purchase. If I want 50# of the stuff I buy from an organic farm that supplies the Co-Ops. Then that way, if the SHTF I can plant our stock.


----------



## weedygarden

*yes, but not at your typical grocery store*



vn6869 said:


> Has anyone ever seen lentils in larger than 1# bags?
> Have been looking and can't seem to find any in local stores, nor split peas for that matter.


I find 25 # bags at my local small chain grocery, but I have to ask the employees about them. They will sell me 25# bags if they have them or if I pre-order them. If you have any stores that have bins where you get the quantities you want, ask them about buying in bulk, such as 20 or 25# bags.

Also, Hmart is a national Asian chain which is almost warehouse in size that has many varieties of grains, such as many varieties of rice, legumes, and other things you can't find in typical grocery stores. You can purchase larger quantities of many of these. My local store has a rice section, not like rice on shelves, but on pallets in bags up to 50#. For some, rice is rice, but there are literally 100s of varieties of rice in the world, but not all are at Hmart, and they all have different characteristics and flavors and are used for different kinds of cooking. They also have another section of large bags of other dried foods, such as dehydrated mushrooms, potato starch, green bean starch. They also have lots of varieties of fresh vegetables and many other things that would add variety to your food storage. They have 50# bags of onions for around $12.00 - 15.00.

http://www.hmart.com/company_new/shop_main.asp They are in 13 states.

They do have online shopping as well, but I am not seeing the large size quantities of food as I have seen in the store. I am not sure about the quantities in these packages because I couldn't find that stated.


----------



## siletz

I usually get my dried beans at our local restaurant supply store. They have 25 and 50 lb bags of many different beans, and has been the cheapest way to buy them per pound.


----------

